# Diff between Bentyl and Levsin



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

What is the difference between Bentyl and Levsin? Doc just switched me to Levsin and I notice such a difference in the spasms. They'll start but instead of getting intense they subside in minutes. I find for myself the Levsin(hyscomine) works better. The only thing is these anti-spas pill are supposed to decrease your ability to sweat and I still wake up at night with soaking pj's. I never mentioned to my doc about the night sweats, wonder if I should.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't know the difference, but I do know from experience that Bently caused me painful urination which is why I switch to Levsin. I just recently started Levbid, which has the same active ingredient as Levsin, but is a 12 hour time released caplet. I'm very pleased with the results of Levbid. I have IBS-C.Yeah, you better let your doc in on the other symptoms, they can't treat you if you don't tell them what is going on. Believe me, my doc has had many a frustrating day with me not telling her the whole picture.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I believe they are both antispasmodics and have been out a pretty long time. Could your night sweats be related to being perimenopausal? Its also possible that you are having the opposite from the expected side effect which I believe is called a parodoxyl reaction. Levsin also comes sublingual (under the tongue), called Nu Lev. I think you take it when you feel the spasms coming on. Perhaps in this formula you wouldnt get night sweats. I get them from being perimenopausal and I hate having them so I know how you feel. Hope this helps


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm 38, is that an age to be perimenopausal? I saw a GI for the first time last week and wrote on my paper about the night sweats, he didn't seem concerned. The levsin stopped working for me though, so GI put me on Robinul, this is helping alot with the pain, now I'm C! Argggg... I think I'd rather be C than have all the pain I was in. Thing is, all this pain started when I took Zelnorm (don't take it anymore) I had gone to doc because of C, I didn't have pain, just uncomfortable from the C, doc gave me Zelnorm and the pain started and hasn't left.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

38 is a fairly standard age to start the perimenopausal thing. Usually starts somewhere in the late 30's or early 40's and when it starts how long it goes on really varies from woman to woman.I've used a natural progesterone cream (over the counter at the drug store) to treat the night sweats. They've gone for now, but may come back...Ah the joys of hormonal flux.K.


----------

